# &#269;e ma kdo probleme z nvidia driverjem

## senzacionale

Hmm

kot sem vidu na slo-comp in slo-tech ma dost ljudi iste problem ekot sem jih mel jaz.

ne uporabljajte autoconfiguracije ampak xorgconfig in stvar bo delovala kot mora.

Pa se to z beta xorgom stvar deluje se boljse!

LEPO ALI NE!  :Laughing:   :Laughing:   :Laughing: 

----------

## senzacionale

ma ka res ni nobenga slovenca tu!

bad

----------

## StaraDama

ne se bat jz sem tu, se kej spozna na genta e

----------

## senzacionale

ja itak da neki ze zakaj

----------

## StaraDama

pol mi pa lahk mal pomaga neki, mam mali problem

----------

## senzacionale

ja povej pa bov avidla ka se da nardit

----------

## senzacionale

pa bova vidla, ma tipkat ne znam  :Very Happy: 

----------

## StaraDama

ha ha sam te res jebe

Mam en mali problem, prosim za help.

Ko vse instaliram za gentoo, nardim grub, restartam pol pa izberem gentoo v meniju pa se vse naloz ok, pride do konca, toda ze sumliv mi je ker ni graficnega nalaganja.

Rece This is localhost.(none) (linux...)

localhost login:

pac se logiram kot rot, notr pa ni nobene mape, startx ne dela, rece no server found, pa x11 je vse ok blo skompajlan.

Sem se mogoce kej zmotu pr grub.

Hda1 je win xp

hda2 je linux

hda3 je boot za linux

hda4 je swap

Moj grub pa zgleda takole:

grub> root (hd0,0) tu mam root (hd0,2)

grub> setup (hd0) tu isto (Install GRUB in the MBR)

grub> quit (exit the GRUB shell)

----------

## StaraDama

TU PA

default 0

timeout 30

splashimage=(hd0,2)/grub/splash.xpm.gz

title=Gentoo Linux 2.4.25

root (hd0,2)

kernel /kernel-2.4.25-gentoo root=/dev/hda2

title=Windows XP

rootnoverify (hd0,0)

chainloader +1

ka na liloti pa splash image ni mozn!

Je to vse OK al zakaj zajebava.

----------

## senzacionale

hmm z grubom zgleda vse ok, se mi zdi bol grub ko lilo

Za grafičn način mor pa najprej met framebuffer u kernelu enejblan pa pol e k vnosu za kernel dodat switch kot vga=793

----------

## StaraDama

Ok, ne sem sam kompajlu zdej bom dal pa genkernel ker se mi dozdeva da bo bols, pa namest tega grub bom lilo uprabu je pametn al ne!

----------

## senzacionale

No ja sicer je grub bol napredn an ampak če si bol LILO navajen pol je mogoč bol.

Mogoče si res kej u kernelu pozabu!

----------

## StaraDama

prednosti & slabosti LILO-ta/grub-a?

----------

## senzacionale

ta odg sem ti kr od enga skopiru

Najbol da kr Googla vpraa. Bo mel dovolj za povedat.

Recimo pr grubu mi je več recovery konzola k lohk kt iz menija po svoje rima pa popravla zagonske paramtetre, pa tud bl napredn sistem za zaganjanje OSov ma, pa več nastavitev. Aja pa ko poprav konfiguracijsko datoteko ti ni treba gruba taganjat za update. Edin kar u bistvu pogream pri grubu pa kar je lilo mev je to da si lahk pr restartu izbrav ker OS zagnat. Aja pa e lilota ne mor intalirat na AMD64 maine.

----------

## StaraDama

ka mi pol predlaga, lilo al grub. Ja pol ce kej parametre narobe vnesem v grubu lahk popravlam v lilotu pa ne ce zastopm prav.

V grubu vem da je e za popravt v lilotu se pa ne spomnm ce je blo kej tazga.

Sam lilo se mi zdi lazji, ne vem no

Tole mi povej ce bom uporabu se grub je prov tole za genkernel.

Hda1 so winsi

hda2 boot

hda3 swap

hda4 root

default 0

timeout 30

splashimage=(hd0,1)/grub/splash.xpm.gz

title=Gentoo Linux 2.6.5

root (hd0,1)

kernel /kernel-2.6.5-gentoo-r1 root=/dev/ram¸1 (tu ne vem ce je ok cist)

init=/linuxrc real_root=/dev/hda4

initrd /initrd-2.6.5-gentoo-r1

# Only in case you want to dual-boot

title=Windows XP

root (hd0,0)

chainloader +1

KA JE TA RAM FORA

za lilo pa ce slucajn

boot=/dev/hda

prompt

timeout=50

default=gentoo

vga=788

image=/boot/kernel-2.6.5-gentoo-r1

label=gentoo

read-only

root=/dev/ram1 (spet nisem ziher)

append="init=/linuxrc real_root=/dev/hda4"

initrd=/boot/initrd-2.6.5-gentoo-r1

other=/dev/hda1

label=windows

----------

## senzacionale

kr prvo opcijo 

title=Gentoo

root(hd0,1)

kernel /kernel-2.6.5-gentoo-r1 root=/dev/hda4 vga = 788

initrd /initrd-2.6.5-gentoo-r1

----------

## senzacionale

drgač ma msn la pa kej podobnga da tlel ene čvekama

----------

## StaraDama

ne sej tle je cool

pa se posti se mi tejejo lepo

----------

## senzacionale

če je prav teb je men tud, pa e prav ma

----------

## senzacionale

pa pisat se morem it učit, pou črk porem

----------

## senzacionale

a ni res

----------

## senzacionale

seveda je res   :Very Happy:   :Very Happy:   :Very Happy: 

----------

## StaraDama

Ok, to sem zdej posinu sam vseen mam se neki problemu

emerge -s ime (pove ka bo treba install)

emerge --pretend ime (pove kire pakete bo install)

emerge -u ime (updejta)

emerge ime (pa pogleda ka mas potegne in instalira)

Ka pa to

emerge --update system

emerge --update world

emerge --update --upgradeonly world

emerge --update --deep world

Ka je tuki da ti vse posodob, entire system. Pa ka je fora update, upgrade al pa oboje hkrati

----------

## senzacionale

to preber al pa slo-tech

http://www.gentoo.org/doc/en/handbook/handbook-x86.xml?part=2&chap=2

----------

## StaraDama

Zdej vse dela cool, sam vendo ko zapustim X-e mi ekran zapotegne in zacne kazat cudne crte in moremracunalnik resetirat.

Kaj naj nardim da tega ne bo delal.

----------

## senzacionale

hmm

jz sem mel probleme ker sem avtomatsko xorg konfiguriru

za kir klub pa kej navijas drgač

----------

## StaraDama

Real

----------

## senzacionale

ha ha ha

JUVE TI JE ZAKON

stara dama je prevod za jUVE če e ne ve

----------

## StaraDama

vem sam je cool nick ki ga e doolg uporablam

----------

## senzacionale

ti kr!

----------

## StaraDama

kdo misl da bo letos prvak v italiji

----------

## senzacionale

brezveze sprauje ko pa ve za kirga sem

----------

## StaraDama

ha ha

misl

----------

## senzacionale

prvi itak juve

----------

## senzacionale

drugi milan

----------

## senzacionale

tretji inter

----------

## senzacionale

četrta roma

----------

## senzacionale

peti lazio

----------

## senzacionale

esta fiorentina

----------

## StaraDama

tale je pa mal optimistična

----------

## senzacionale

ha ha ni ni

ej mal nehima ker naju bojo mel poln k****

pridem ob 18.00 nazaj

se grem učit

----------

## StaraDama

hj ajaz bom e mal tu

----------

## senzacionale

sej sem jaz tud e tu

----------

## senzacionale

ne vem zaka ćććđ ne dela

ka si zrihtu zdaj gentoota

----------

## StaraDama

ma to ne vem tud jaz ne. e opazu nisem

č res ne dela

sem ja hvala

prvak v paniji bo pa real

----------

## senzacionale

sam si optimist ve

----------

## StaraDama

hvala vem ja

----------

## senzacionale

sam da mi juve zmaga pa je

----------

## StaraDama

ne bo ne bo

----------

## senzacionale

o pa bo bo

----------

## senzacionale

Juve juve champion  :Very Happy:   :Very Happy:   :Very Happy: 

----------

## StaraDama

čak da se srečata v ligi prvakov real in juve spet

----------

## senzacionale

pa gre spet juev naprej kot zadnje srečanje

----------

## StaraDama

takrat mogoč ja zdej mamo pa obrambo kot se ika

----------

## senzacionale

ti temu prav obramba???

----------

## StaraDama

samuel, wodgate,..

----------

## senzacionale

ma hja pa je e cannavaro vseen bol  :Very Happy:   :Very Happy: 

----------

## StaraDama

ja to bo to

dober je sam samuel tud rulz  :Laughing:   :Laughing: 

----------

## senzacionale

cannavaro, zebina, zlatan, emerson, pa e kej bi se nal to so okrepitve

----------

## StaraDama

haha

ka pasamuel, wodgate, owen!!!!!!!!

----------

## senzacionale

razen ownu lahk reče okrepitu

----------

## StaraDama

hja dej ne sanji

----------

## senzacionale

ja no sej bo vidu

----------

## senzacionale

pa bos pol reku

----------

## StaraDama

ha ha no pa pocakmo do srecanja ce sploh bo  :Very Happy:   :Very Happy: 

ce nou kir ze prej zajebu

----------

## senzacionale

ja to si pa pravilno povedu

----------

## StaraDama

ej 6gb pa začetn aintalacija genta

----------

## senzacionale

heca al resn

mal velk je

----------

## StaraDama

ja res

----------

## senzacionale

ka si pa vse emergu ze

----------

## StaraDama

fluxbon, kde in xorg

----------

## senzacionale

hmm

mal velik je

----------

## senzacionale

6 gb sam za tole

kje is to vidu

----------

## StaraDama

v winsih z partition magicom

----------

## senzacionale

hmm

dej probi v linuxi pogledat

----------

## StaraDama

ja kak ce ne vem

----------

## senzacionale

ha  :Very Happy: 

----------

## senzacionale

df -h

----------

## StaraDama

jp 6 gb

 59% zasedenost

----------

## senzacionale

hmm hudiču čudno

----------

## StaraDama

vem ja

----------

## senzacionale

pejt v /var/tmp/portage pa tam poglej

kok ti tist zasede

----------

## StaraDama

6gb isto

----------

## senzacionale

tok hit si

----------

## StaraDama

ja ka pa mislLast edited by StaraDama on Wed Sep 01, 2004 2:34 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## senzacionale

ok

sam kok si pa pogledu

----------

## senzacionale

mors du -sh ne pa df -h

ta je sam za cel disk

----------

## StaraDama

ah ok

----------

## senzacionale

 :Smile: 

----------

## StaraDama

800mb

----------

## senzacionale

brii to rm -rf *

pa not v map bot seveda

----------

## senzacionale

da nau kej preveč brisu

----------

## StaraDama

ok  :Very Happy: 

----------

## StaraDama

ni blema

----------

## senzacionale

zdej ap pejt e v (usr/portage

pa isto vse bri

----------

## senzacionale

rm -rf * sam not v map ko bo

----------

## StaraDama

ok

----------

## senzacionale

ker tu je tud sam brezveze

sam portage je tu

----------

## senzacionale

zdej pa disk poglej z df -h

----------

## StaraDama

sem brisu ja za 2.5 gb manj je

noro stari

----------

## senzacionale

vem ja hvala

----------

## StaraDama

 :Smile: 

----------

## senzacionale

zdej pa dej emerge-webrsync

----------

## StaraDama

zakaj pa to

----------

## senzacionale

ja da tree nardi

----------

## StaraDama

ah ok

----------

## senzacionale

ja pol pa e emerge sync pa je stavr reena

----------

## senzacionale

ha sam pisat pa se res morem naučit

----------

## senzacionale

preveč črk jem

----------

## senzacionale

pa e ubil naju bojo ker sva jih tolk napisala sporočil

----------

## StaraDama

hah upam da ne

----------

## senzacionale

ja jaz tud upam da ne!

----------

## senzacionale

če ne bo pa e kak admin zateu kej

----------

## StaraDama

ah ne bojo

----------

## senzacionale

bo reku da spamama

----------

## StaraDama

ka

----------

## senzacionale

spamama

----------

## senzacionale

kao spam nadlena pota

----------

## StaraDama

ha ha ja verjetno

----------

## senzacionale

ja res

lahk bi se po kakem chetu menla

----------

## StaraDama

prid na msn

----------

## senzacionale

kurba kdaj pove da ga ma

----------

## StaraDama

zakaj

----------

## senzacionale

ko sem ti e na začetki reku

----------

## StaraDama

ja hit no

----------

## senzacionale

siguren si lublančan

----------

## StaraDama

kak ve

----------

## senzacionale

ugibu sem  :Very Happy:   :Very Happy: 

----------

## StaraDama

se ti je pa usralo

----------

## senzacionale

ha mal pa res

----------

## senzacionale

se vid da sem za juve

----------

## StaraDama

ja spet to bo to

----------

## senzacionale

hja res ka ne verjame

----------

## StaraDama

ne

----------

## senzacionale

ej pejva na msn

moj msn

senzacionale2004@hotmail.com

----------

## senzacionale

da naju neujo ubil

----------

## StaraDama

ok ni frke

----------

## StaraDama

te e ičem

----------

## senzacionale

ma forum je za gentoo userje ne pa za naju o fuzbalu

----------

## StaraDama

te e mam

zapučam temo

čaw

----------

## senzacionale

ok

jaz tud

bye

----------

## StaraDama

lepo da sva se zmenla da prideva nazaj

ne bi bil rad nob! rabim neku postu!

----------

## senzacionale

ha jaz se 150!

jih nabijeva neki postu

----------

## senzacionale

al ne

----------

## senzacionale

se enkrat mesta v italiji letos od prvega do zasnjega!

----------

## StaraDama

no povej

----------

## senzacionale

Juve  :Very Happy:   :Very Happy:   :Very Happy:   :Very Happy: 

----------

## senzacionale

mialn

----------

## senzacionale

mialn mislm  :Very Happy:   :Very Happy: 

----------

## senzacionale

inter

----------

## senzacionale

ah spet zajebu!!

----------

## senzacionale

milan

----------

## StaraDama

uc se pisat!!

----------

## senzacionale

haha

----------

## StaraDama

no naprej

----------

## senzacionale

inter

----------

## senzacionale

inter

----------

## senzacionale

roma

----------

## senzacionale

fiorentina

----------

## StaraDama

haha se kej

----------

## senzacionale

lazio

----------

## senzacionale

parma

----------

## senzacionale

bari

----------

## senzacionale

ma ne da se mi se drugič  :Very Happy:   :Very Happy:   :Very Happy: 

----------

## StaraDama

misl da se da men tlele bit grem pred tV

èaw

----------

## senzacionale

bye

----------

## senzacionale

perugia

----------

## senzacionale

ha ha mal se mi e da

----------

## senzacionale

sam če me občutek ne vara je to e spamanje

----------

## senzacionale

j eje zato čaw

----------

## StaraDama

no pa sva spet tu, rabim se malo postov za spremenitev statusa iz noob la lil helper

----------

## senzacionale

ja ce hoces pa lahk, bo td men koristl

----------

## senzacionale

a ne

----------

## StaraDama

itak da bo!

----------

## senzacionale

iz kje si stari

----------

## StaraDama

iz slovenije pa ti

----------

## StaraDama

 :Very Happy: 

----------

## senzacionale

a res, ne z lune sem pau pa so me sluèajno ujeli tu!  :Very Happy:   :Very Happy: 

----------

## senzacionale

 :Very Happy: 

----------

## senzacionale

 :Smile: 

----------

## StaraDama

ka smeke testira  :Very Happy:   :Very Happy: 

----------

## senzacionale

 :Sad:    toèno  :Very Happy: 

----------

## senzacionale

 :Surprised: 

----------

## senzacionale

 :Shocked: 

----------

## senzacionale

 :Confused: 

----------

## senzacionale

 :Cool: 

----------

## senzacionale

 :Laughing: 

----------

## senzacionale

 :Mad: 

----------

## senzacionale

 :Razz: 

----------

## senzacionale

 :Very Happy: 

----------

## senzacionale

 :Very Happy: 

----------

## StaraDama

haha  :Very Happy:   :Very Happy:   :Very Happy: 

----------

## senzacionale

 :Question: 

----------

## senzacionale

 :Arrow: 

----------

## StaraDama

pridem za 10 min sam na vecerjo grem kar pisi:)

----------

## senzacionale

 :Surprised: 

----------

## senzacionale

 :Crying or Very sad: 

----------

## senzacionale

 :Laughing: 

----------

## senzacionale

 :Laughing: 

----------

## senzacionale

 :Laughing: 

----------

## senzacionale

 :Surprised: 

----------

## senzacionale

 :Exclamation: 

----------

## senzacionale

 :Surprised: 

----------

## senzacionale

 :Laughing: 

----------

## senzacionale

 :Laughing: 

----------

## senzacionale

 :Mad: 

----------

## senzacionale

 :Shocked: 

----------

## senzacionale

 :Very Happy: 

----------

## senzacionale

 :Shocked: 

----------

## senzacionale

 :Very Happy: 

----------

## senzacionale

 :Very Happy:   :Very Happy: 

----------

## senzacionale

 :Confused:   :Rolling Eyes:   :Rolling Eyes:   :Rolling Eyes: 

----------

## senzacionale

 :Exclamation:   :Question:   :Idea:   :Arrow: 

----------

## senzacionale

 :Very Happy:   :Smile:   :Surprised:   :Laughing: 

----------

## senzacionale

 :Confused:   :Embarassed: 

----------

## senzacionale

 :Embarassed:   :Embarassed: 

----------

## senzacionale

 :Surprised:   :Sad: 

----------

## senzacionale

 :Sad:   :Crying or Very sad:   :Embarassed: 

----------

## senzacionale

 :Cool:   :Laughing: 

----------

## senzacionale

 :Confused:   :Idea:   :Idea: 

----------

## senzacionale

 :Surprised:   :Wink:   :Arrow: 

----------

## senzacionale

 :Embarassed: 

----------

## senzacionale

 :Smile: 

----------

## senzacionale

 :Confused:   :Confused: 

----------

## senzacionale

 :Exclamation:   :Idea: 

----------

## senzacionale

 :Confused: 

----------

## senzacionale

 :Wink: 

----------

## senzacionale

 :Smile:   :Confused:   :Confused: 

----------

## senzacionale

 :Twisted Evil:   :Twisted Evil:   :Twisted Evil: 

----------

## senzacionale

 :Sad:   :Sad:   :Sad: 

----------

## senzacionale

 :Very Happy:   :Very Happy:   :Very Happy: 

----------

## senzacionale

 :Very Happy:   :Confused: 

----------

## senzacionale

 :Surprised: 

----------

## senzacionale

 :Very Happy: 

----------

## senzacionale

 :Smile:   :Smile: 

----------

## senzacionale

 :Razz:   :Crying or Very sad: 

----------

## senzacionale

 :Cool: 

----------

## senzacionale

 :Crying or Very sad:   :Crying or Very sad: 

----------

## senzacionale

 :Exclamation:   :Exclamation: 

----------

## senzacionale

 :Confused: 

----------

## senzacionale

 :Surprised:   :Crying or Very sad: 

----------

## senzacionale

 :Very Happy:   :Very Happy:   :Very Happy: 

----------

## senzacionale

 :Arrow:   :Arrow: 

----------

## senzacionale

 :Very Happy:   :Very Happy: 

----------

## senzacionale

 :Crying or Very sad:   :Embarassed:   :Razz: 

----------

## senzacionale

 :Shocked:   :Shocked:   :Shocked: 

----------

## senzacionale

 :Cool:   :Cool:   :Cool: 

----------

## senzacionale

 :Laughing:   :Laughing: 

----------

## senzacionale

 :Exclamation: 

----------

## senzacionale

 :Very Happy:   :Very Happy:   :Very Happy: 

----------

## senzacionale

 :Very Happy:   :Very Happy: 

----------

## senzacionale

 :Exclamation:   :Exclamation:   :Exclamation: 

----------

## senzacionale

 :Smile:   :Smile:   :Smile: 

----------

## senzacionale

 :Rolling Eyes:   :Rolling Eyes: 

----------

## senzacionale

 :Crying or Very sad:   :Embarassed:   :Razz:   :Shocked:   :Confused: 

----------

## senzacionale

 :Wink:   :Wink: 

----------

## senzacionale

 :Very Happy: 

----------

## senzacionale

 :Very Happy:   :Very Happy: 

----------

## senzacionale

 :Crying or Very sad:   :Laughing: 

----------

## senzacionale

 :Exclamation:   :Question:   :Twisted Evil:   :Razz: 

----------

## senzacionale

yes  :Very Happy:   :Very Happy:   :Very Happy:   :Very Happy: 

----------

## senzacionale

dost mam, ej se slisma na msn-ju al pa jabber

ajt caw

----------

## senzacionale

 :Very Happy:   :Twisted Evil:   :Rolling Eyes: 

----------

## senzacionale

 :Very Happy: 

caw

----------

## StaraDama

ma glih pridem nazaj pa jo ruknes, ok se slisma najabber, caw

----------

## StaraDama

bye

----------

## StaraDama

 :Very Happy:   :Very Happy: 

----------

## StaraDama

caw bye bye  :Very Happy:   :Very Happy:   :Very Happy:   :Very Happy:   :Very Happy:   :Very Happy:   :Very Happy: 

----------

